# Help in Starting a Group



## NJnetworker (Mar 13, 2009)

If you want to either join with others to start a local community IBS support group, or publicize your group if you aready have one, there are a few non-profit self-help group centers around the world that can provide free help, literature, and networking:http://www.mentalhelp.net/selfhelp/selfhelp.php?id=859"My years as a medical practitioner, as well as my own first-hand experience, have taught me how important self-help groups are in assisting their members in dealing with problems, stress, hardship and pain... the benefits of mutual aid are experienced by millions of people who turn to others with a similar problem to attempt to deal with their isolation, powerlessness, alienation, and the awful feeling that nobody understands.." - former U.S. Surgeon General C. Everett Koop, MD


----------

